# ibook g4 -> problème au démarrage



## master_bate (29 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème avec un iBook G4 (1,4Ghz, 14'', 512 de ram) acheté fin 2005. Depuis quelques temps il est assez capricieux au démarrage, c'est à dire que quand j'appuie sur le bouton de mise sous tension il fait entendre le "bong" puis l'écran reste désespérément noir. Vu qu'il n'est plus sous garantie depuis 2 mois, pas la peine d'espérer quoi que ce soit de la Fnac où je l'ai acheté ou d'Apple...   

À ce stade j'ai tenté toute les manips conseillées par Apple: commande+option+p+r, etc et même shift+ctrl+option+power... rien à faire le iBook refuse de démarrer correctement.   J'ai vu sur ce forum un certain nombre de posts faisant référence à des problèmes de ce type, et je pense que ça vient de la carte mère (peut-être à-t'elle morflé à cause de la chaleur dégagée par la batterie, d'après un technicien de la fnac). Seule solution que j'ai trouvé jusqu'à maintenant: faire refroidir mon iBook (quelques minutes sur le bord de la fenêtre à 0° et il repart . Il pourrait s'agir d'un problème de soudures, ce qui à l'air récurrent chez apple.   

Autre chose, sous mac OS X, peu après le boot ou même pendant: l'écran devient gris et un message rédigé en plusieurs langues m'informe qu'il faut que j'éteigne mon ordinateur. De toute façon impossible de faire quoi que ce soit d'autre; mac OS X est inutilisable même après reformatage complet et réinstallation. J'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un a déjà eu le même type de message sous mac os, et d'où ça peut bien venir vu que...

...sous Linux/debian une fois que l'iBook est démarré, plus aucun problème, il fonctionne normalement, mais je suis obligé de le mettre en veile (suspend-to-ram) car si je l'éteins j'ai peur de devoir le mettre au frigo pour qu'il daigne redémarrer    Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée de l'origine du mal? Existe-t-il une manipulation pour régler ce problème (celles que j'ai vu ne correspondent pas exactement à mon problème, je ne veux pas achever la bête)?   

Merci,

Master Bate


----------



## Tox (30 Décembre 2006)

Je ne sais pas si les 14" sont aussi touchés par la panne de soudure des 12". De plus, ce que tu décris, n'indique pas réellement un court-circuit, comme c'est le cas sur le 12". Pour l'instant, à ta place, je regarderais plutôt du côté du disque dur. As-tu un disque dur externe pour procéder à quelques essais ? Peux-tu lancer le disque de test matériel Apple ?


----------



## master_bate (30 Décembre 2006)

Le "Apple Hardware Test" indique qu'il n'y a aucun problème. Je n'ai pas fait d'essais avec un DD externe mais je vais essayer.

En fait, c'est vraiment le démarrage qui pose problème: si la machine n'est pas totalement refroidie, l'écran reste noir après le bong. Dans le cas contraire l'amorçage se fait normalement.

Aucune idée de l'origine de l'écran gris sous mac os que j'ai décrit dans mon post précédent?

Merci


----------



## Pierre-Nico (30 Décembre 2006)

Alors l'écran gris avec les inscritptions en plusieurs langues, c'est ce qu'on appel un Kernel Panic :







Ce message signifie en général qu'il y à un problème matériel sur ton iBook ou avec l'un des périphériques connectés, plus rarement avec une application.

Le plus simple, pour l'instant, et puisque que l'Apple Hardware Test ne signale aucun problème est de faire une réparation des autorisations (voire deux de suite) via le cd d'install et de vérifier avec les différents périphériques connectés (iSight, DD externe, souris,...)

Si tu penses que ça vient de la chaleur, utilise ton iBook batterie enlevée sur secteur.
(Moi durant l'été, je mettais une bouteille d'eau très froide, bien fermée  , sur le coin externe gauche, au dessus du disque dur, de temps à autre).

Si aucune des solutions si dessus ne porte ses fruits, rendez-vous d'un Apple Center, qui sera bien plus pro que la fnac... Même si ton ordi n'est plus sous garantie.

Ah oui, fais des sauvegarde le plus rapidement possible, car il n'est pas totalement impossible que le disque dur soit naze...


----------



## master_bate (31 Décembre 2006)

Merci pour ta réponse,

Je n'ai pas fait de de réparation des permissions, mais un reformatage + réinstallation de mac os x (ce qui est plus radical en principe), mais ça me faisait toujours un kernel panic après le reboot suivant l'installation. Du coup je n'ai gardé que Linux sur mon DD, puisque mac os est inutilisable (et puis je m'en sers pas en fait).

Je crois qu'il ne me reste plus que le recours à un apple center. Pour l'instant je vais voir combien de temps ça tient sans rebooter...


----------



## Pierre-Nico (31 Décembre 2006)

Sinon, si tu es bricoleur, essaye de le bidouiller toi même.

Changer le disque dur n'est pas bien difficle, mais le reste je n'en sais rien.

Un petit lien : Ici !!!!

Bonne soirée et bonne année !


----------

